# KIDDING HELP



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

My name is Andrea & I have a goat that would have been with our male somewhere between August & who knows maybe October~but we really dont know! Udder is large, ligs possibly gone, pretty much such laying around today, good baby movement, tail standing up & cocked to the side...do have pics


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like she is getting close, but with the picture it looks like her udder needs to fill more. Is this your first goat to kid?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I was able to add one picture for you.


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, and I have another one due~not quite sure on her either~!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

First off - Welcome from Idaho :wave: 

Your girl looks like she has a bit to go, but she is definately going to be giving you kids! :clap: 

He udder will get alot fuller and tighter, the kids will "drop" just like with a pregnant woman, her tail head will become VERY prominent, and you might even see some off white - clear snotty looking discharge that will be very long and stringy (sometimes you don't see this so don't worry!)

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask and keep showing pics!

You may want to watch my thread about Dora - she is due in 13 days, and I am making a daily account for what to watch for and pics every few days to look at the differences.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my guess is 2 -4 weeks. Yah I know not the best accurate pin point. :roll: but from the looks of her udder and her being part boer (as you told me in the email) she could certainly go sooner because I dont think their udders get as big and tight. Boer people please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My Boer x 50/50 had a nice huge udder that was beautimus - now my 75/25 didn't get quite as big but still got tight and "full".


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the 75/25 Boer X that kidded 1 month after this pic as a FF.










Here is Boots 50/50 Boer X kidded almost 2 months later with twins - second freshning.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well just so you all know Andrea and I have been chatting a while and we all need to make sure she feels quite welcome in the goat nutty world here :greengrin: Her family just like the rest of our families, think shes nuts to worry and sit with the preggy girls. But thats normal right? So here is the does code of honor for you Andrea



> Doe's Secret Code of Honor
> The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is
> ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before
> its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):
> ...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now Stacey, don't be scaring the poor girl away already - she will pull her hair out after reading that - LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe, no worries goat bugs got her hookline and sinker. :shades: 

Andrea welcome to the world of kidding


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

thank you so much! this is an awesome forum!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you tell we like to have fun around here~~ :greengrin: :wahoo:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to TGS! I'm kinda new to goats, I've had them about 2 years I guess. Watch for something new or strange with your girls. If they are usually "standoffish" and they get "cuddley", or vise versa. Something that makes you think "that's weird", if you very familiar with what is "normal" for your girls you will notice when they start acting "funny" that is usually the tip off that somethings about to happen.


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for the welcome to TGS! this has been such a nerve-wracking experience since we dont when the "big event" even occured with this one~but hopefully it will be time like REALLY soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!! And, yep...exactly like Di said, you know your goats personalities, go with your gut and when it seems that something is just "not right", thats when you'll be losing sleep!

She does look to have a few weeks to go, going by udder development.


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

yeh, I know udder is on smaller side but she is meat goat~but I'm gonna attempt to attach better pic of her udder.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wahoo you did it!! 

yup her udder is growing nicely


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

This is latest pic that I took before I left house this morning


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder definately is coming in nice - you should have kiddos soon!


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope so...my boyfriend is home sick today & he just went to check on them & called me to tell me that she has gotten REALLY puffy back there! So hopefully pretty soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

baby dance :dance:


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope~fingers crossed~but of course tonight its supposed to be in 20s where it has warmed up after MAJOR cold front 2 wks ago~know its not cold where you are but in middle GA they cancel life when the temp drops...LOL


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

Still waiting~~maybe soon?! Who knows????? 
Adding couple new pics that I took this morning...can you tell that I have LOTS of nervous energy~~this waiting game is definitely not me! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha yes you do have lots of nervous energy (we talk through IM) 

She is waiting till you are good and bald and never want to be seen in a picture again :hair: :ROFL:


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

I think she might be waiting on Bella to go first to see what is going to actually happen!!


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

Just updating new pic of Stellas udder~taken this morning 02/19/08


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe you just might be right! HOw is Bella doing?


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

Bella is really starting to grind her teeth and look just miserable~~why is it that she & Stella are into the tree eating?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine love to eat the bark off the trees -- :angry: need to now put up fencing around the trees :veryangry:


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

well I am certainly glad that is what other goats do!! Last night bella actually pulled piece of wall off w/her teeth!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when I have oberhasli goats they were eating their shed! crazy things :roll:


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

Well it is now MARCH 6, 2009 & Stella is still hanging on~~dont think she will ever kid...even made it through the RARE "snow storm" here in Middle GA last weekend!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

udder is filling nicely - not long now!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she was so sounding like she would go the other night :scratch:


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

yeh~i know! :? 
:GAAH: 
:shrug: 
:hair:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

It looks like her kids may have dropped- her udder should fill a bit more (it doesnt look tight yet), so Im going to say maybe by the end of the weekend?


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

well thats on the positive side~~considering it is supposed to wonderful weather...highs in 70s! much better than last weekend w/snow & freezing rain!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How exciting. She looks very nice.

OH by the way WELCOME :wave: We love nutty goat people because we are all that way. 

So do you have your kidding kit ready?


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

HAHA~just talk to Stacey! No, really I WAS prepared a while back but then I have just realized that I do not really have a clue as to what I am doing! Stacey gave me the scoop as to what I need~do you have any suggestions? Didnt realize that so many towels would be needed! Plus i just "assumed" that she would probably have only ONE little kid in there & Stacey said that at least twins w/slight possibility that it could be triplets~so now I am really really a nervous wreck! 
Do you have any information on color scheme for boer goats?
Oh, and thanks for welcoming me to this wonderful site~it has been wonderful source of information for me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> OH by the way WELCOME :wave: We love nutty goat people because we are all that way.


 :ROFL:



> HAHA~just talk to Stacey! No, really I WAS prepared a while back but then I have just realized that I do not really have a clue as to what I am doing! Stacey gave me the scoop as to what I need~do you have any suggestions? Didnt realize that so many towels would be needed! Plus i just "assumed" that she would probably have only ONE little kid in there & Stacey said that at least twins w/slight possibility that it could be triplets~so now I am really really a nervous wreck!
> Do you have any information on color scheme for boer goats?
> Oh, and thanks for welcoming me to this wonderful site~it has been wonderful source of information for


You are very welcome ...we are here to help...in any way we can..... :hug: Believe me we all get to be nervous wrecks every year at kidding time they drive us bonkers.... 
Color schemes hmmmm..I hope I have the right answers....well they have spots black or red or dark brown..ect, solid black, solid red, paints black or red or dark brown...red head traditionals, black head traditional, dark brown head traditional s...ect ....there can be variety pack of different colors.... :greengrin: 
If the buck or doe have the color genes ...of paints....solids....spotted...ect .. there will be that chance.. they will throw kids ...with extra color...


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

ok~so you have seen pic of stella...beau is the "buck" and he is red w/white on abdomen...and then theres bella who is white w/lite brownish red on head...i will "try" to post a pic of her in few minutes~~shes also preg! and due soon!


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok~i am going to attempt to post pics of Bella & Beau!


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

These are pics that I took tonite of Stella~does her udder look any tighter than the pic that I posted earlier from yesterday morning??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It does to me! Hoping for a healthy easy and fast delivery !


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

So when it starts to look tighter~are we still talking days or what?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Full and tight and the doe looking posty.....there is a reference pic in this topic at the top of the kidding corral.

Usually once they fill up and "stand" different they go within 12 hours. You will notice it...no mistaking a posty doe.


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

oh yeah~Stacey and I have been over & over the "posty" deal!! Still not sure, but I have looked & looked @ the pic on this site...stacey said that she "might" be getting there but not yet!


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

I promise~I HOPE~this will be the last pic that I post (at least of Stella~~still have Bella to go)...I had to crop this one but it was side view of her that I took tonight


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Do you have any information on color scheme for boer goats?





> ok~so you have seen pic of stella...beau is the "buck" and he is red w/white on abdomen...and then theres bella who is white w/lite brownish red on head...i will "try" to post a pic of her in few minutes~~shes also preg! and due soon!


 Beau is a nice paint ...color is a darker brown and some standard boer red

Bella... is a real pretty doe and is a light cream color...they are not as popular in color but 
they do pop up... with the light head coloring.... :wink:

It does look from the picture of the udder ...she has gotton bigger in the bag... :greengrin:


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

OK~so these are latest 2 pics...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

udder certainly has grown. The fact that she was acting like she was in labor then stopped (told over phone to me) should this be a concern for Andrea?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless she is passing birth fluids, chances are the laying around and pushing you saw were her way of getting the kids ready. She has gone posty and her udder looks tight, it could take up to 12 hours once they go posty. She'll be more uncomfortable, up and down,digging in her bedding more. When she is getting down to business she'll likely be licking whatever body part of yours that is showing bare skin! Ankles, hands ,arms...my does tend to lick my hands ALL over! I let them do it, seems that it comforts them/.


----------



## mom2goats (Feb 15, 2009)

Stella finally delivered today! Thank you so much Stacey with the help of Liz~~we had 2 boys!! Mom & kids are doing great ~will post pics soon! 
:boy: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I felt like a new goat grandma when they were born! I was so proud!!!! you guys did great :clap: :stars: 

Congratulations! :boy: :boy:


----------

